
Git Implemented in OCaml - testcross
https://github.com/mirage/ocaml-git
======
avsm
Making this go fast and suitable for use in the Irmin (irmin.io) branching db
has been a fun and multi-year effort.

See [https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/ann-ocaml-
git-2-0/2740](https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/ann-ocaml-git-2-0/2740) the
discussion on how ocaml-git 2.0 came to be, and some of the libraries and
abstractions that had to be developed for it. A lot of those are now being
applied to other protocols in MirageOS, such as the new e-mail stack (who
would have thought MIME parsing would be so difficult?
[https://github.com/mirage/mrmime](https://github.com/mirage/mrmime))

------
AceJohnny2
> _Updates, merge and rebase are not supported. Use irmin instead._

So essentially, OGit _cannot_ be used as a CLI replacement for Git?

~~~
avsm
ogit isn't really intended to be a CLI replacement for Git. As the comment
above implies, it's a support library for higher-level applications or
libraries that use git, such as irmin.io

------
samtrack2019
I am still waiting for the kotlin and swift version

